

Wall Street Mothers, Stay-Home Fathers - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/08/us/wall-street-mothers-stay-home-fathers.html?hp&_r=0

======
siculars
Being in tech is a great way to stay home and take care of kids while your
spouse is out of the house at a "traditional" job. A technologist may have an
"office" at a place of business, but they don't always have to be there.

Any of you out there get to use your remoting capabilities to raise children
while your spouse maintains a normal job?

